# Comment tester boitier CPL FREE



## ronparchita (22 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Ca a fonctionné, ça ne fonctionne apparemment plus aussi bien. Comment savoir quel est l'élément qui se defile ?
J'ai une FreeBox Modele FBX ADSL02 et avec j'ai deux boitiers CPL
J'ai suivi le guide pour installer tout ça, il y a un boitier CPL pres de la box et un boitier CPL pres de mon ordi.

Ce qui arrive c'est qu'au bout d'un certain temps, ma connection à internet tombe. Si je debranche la prise CPL de mon ordi et active ma connection WiFi, ça repart.
Deux fois déjà, apres un certain temps, j'ai reconnecté le boitier CPL et desactivé la connection Wifi, ça a refonctionné et puis apres un certain temps, mon acces à Internet est devenu nul, d'abord de plus en plus lent puis plus rien.
J'aimerais bien savoir ce qui ne fonctionne pas et pour cela peut-être tester chaque boitier CPL
Qu'en pensez-vous, que dois-je faire.
D'avance merci,


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

On ne peut pas tester indépendamment chaque boîtier CPL; Ou alors avec un troisième...

Un truc que tu pourrais faire, c'est brancher une multiprise près de ta box, puis mettre dessus tes deux boîtiers CPL, et tester.
Si tu n'as plus de coupure, tes boîtiers sont bons.
Possible alors que ton environnement électrique pose pb. Du genre, un disjoncteur différentiel entre les prises électriques qui supportent les boîtiers (quand tu as des coupures).
Pour mettre hors de cause la box (et le port eth sur lequel le boîtier était connecté), branche un équipement en eth dessus sans passer par le CPL.

Si avec les boîtiers CPL sur la même multiprise, tu as des pbs (et que le test en ethernet sans passer par le CPL  est bon), c'est qu'un (ou les deux) boîtier marche mal.


----------



## ronparchita (30 Mai 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On ne peut pas tester indépendamment chaque boîtier CPL; Ou alors avec un troisième...
> 
> Un truc que tu pourrais faire, ()



Merci Polo,

J'ai rebranché le boitier CPL a mon ordi et j'attend que ça rame  et apparemment ça ne rame plus. Je ne vais pas m'en plaindre bien sur. mais je ne comprend plus tres bien ce qui a pu arriver.
Encore merci.


----------



## Doume77 (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

as-tu trouvé l'origine du problème ?

J'ai de temps en temps le même problème.

Ma liaison CPL se coupe alors que tout fonctionne bien en WIFI.

Vraie galère hier, mon accès internet se coupe en CPL, mais pas mon accès au réseau. Après quelques "réparations"suggérées par Vista, réinitialisation de la carte réseau, nouvelle adresses IP, je perds tout accès au réseau. J'arrête l'ordi, je redémarre, je branche débranche les prises CPL. Tout ça plusieurs fois sans aucune amélioration, plus d'accès du tout.

J'arrête tout me disant que je testerai les prises CPL demain.

Ce matin je redémarre et miracle tout fonctionne.

J'aimerai bien trouver l'origine du problème, car ne faisant plus d'informatique pour l'informatique depuis longtemps, ça me gonfle de passer une demi-journée à essayer de faire fonctionner un système au lieu de faire ce que j'ai vraiment à faire. D'autant plus que je n'ai rien fait du tout. Marre de ces systèmes qui vivent leur vie en ne tenant pas compte de la mienne.

Merci.


----------

